# Anything wrong here?



## turbodream (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi there,

doing some remodeling on a house that i have and i was wondering if you guys can find any problems in this plumbing that i've done.

1-pic....it's a toilet on the second story and the 2" vent connects through a y 
2nd pic...it's a shower upstairs that connects to a combo T instead of a sanitary T....i was wondering if it's acceptable
3rd pic ---it's a tub upstairs and the 2 inch vent at 3 ft distance
























any inputs are very much appreciated...

Thanks so much


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I agree with Ron, thread closed


----------

